# 1974 Ouachita 1448 Restore/Rebuild



## Lowcountry Guy (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey y'all, I'm new here.

Wanted to share a new project that I finally decided to undertake. I bought a '74 Ouachita 1448 for $100....and thought what the heck. Bottom is good. No leaks. Plywood on transom will have to be replaced. Bow is rough.

I will post pics as I get through the restoration/rebuild process, I'm really stoked about this project though.

But for now, here are the pics of the boat arriving at the homestead, and I took off the wood stuck on the bow, removed some old galvanized screws from the hull, generally removed anything that rusted/could rust.....and got her ready for rebuild.

I apologize for the order these pics were posted, start at the bottom and then work your way up....boat rolled into the shop this morning 8)


----------



## Skiffing (Mar 2, 2015)

Beautiful Pup!

Is your avatar a spaniel?


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Mar 2, 2015)

That would be my Boykin Spaniel, the South Carolina state dog! Awesome duck dog and best flushing dog I've ever owned.


----------



## cbearden27 (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice to see another Ouchita build on here! I'm working on a 1236, not sure if the year but I know it's older than a 1971. I'm hoping to get mine on the water this weekend. If you need any ideas take a look at my post, it's titled Ouchita 1236 upgrade. Good luck and have fun with the build!


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank-you sir, I like what you're doing there.....Ouachita's were great boats in their time. Can't wait to get it back on the water in "better than new" condition.


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Apr 21, 2015)

OK, I've been hard at it....here's the bow after cutting out the old, beat up aluminum....


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Apr 21, 2015)

And grinding it to get it ready for welding the new bow into position....


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Apr 21, 2015)

And two shots of the new material...solid....better than new...and tomorrow I start with the transom.

After that, I hope to have the casting deck and live well welded in next week. More pics to follow.

Drake Old School Camo will be applied and I hope to have this baby in the water by mid-May.


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Setup for the new platform...bow completely rebuilt...


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Jun 9, 2015)

1/4" deck cut and shaped ready to weld into place.....


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Old transom completely cut out....one new 1/4" sheets welded into place over original transom....3/4" marine plywood set....primered and rhino lined...getting ready to weld brace back into place...


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Jun 9, 2015)

View from the rear, getting ready to weld two handles back into place.....amazing how mid-May turned into mid-June but I should have her painted and in the water by 4th of July weekend....finally!!!!


----------



## FishingForSupper (Jun 9, 2015)

Watching intently, I have a '73 Ouachita 1448! Only mine has two benches and a bow deck, kind of interesting seeing three benches, that had to be a bit crowded. And you are right about them being great boats, mine still doesn't leak a drop.


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah, the 3-bench configuration was a bit awkward--especially with two hunters+gear and a dog. This makes a lot more sense as now I can store under the front deck and have two benches to better distribute weight. 

These are very well-built boats as I discovered as I really had to work to cut out the bow and transom. It's absolutely dry and there are no loose rivets at all on the boat. Amazing considering its age and the abuse it's taken over the years.


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Jun 12, 2015)

Closeup of the transom...1/4" plate welded in...one last spot to finish....this thing is SOLID...


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Jun 12, 2015)

New deck welded in place....1/4" aluminum sheet....zero flex.....


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Jun 12, 2015)

Diamond plate replaces the original live well hatch...used a 32" stainless piano hinge mounted forward so it won't flap during trailering. Will be using a grinder brush to get these surfaces ready for primer and paint...

Priming/painting next week....more pics to follow.....right now I'm into this thing at about $500 total (including trailer). Not bad.


----------



## Kris (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice work there. I am also doing a Ouachita, a 1648 that is in need of some aluminum welding on the stern. I have been thinking of having the stern sheet replaced because previous owner used treated plywood on it. I also need to weld in some decks. I wish I had a mig welder of my own but that is a big ticket item for me. I may take it to my Brother-in-Law or a mobile welding guy has been recommended. Keep up the good work


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Jun 15, 2015)

Kris, do what I did: take out the old plywood, but be careful not to destroy it because you will need it for a template for the new marine plywood. Sand and prime it with oil-based primer and coat/paint to your liking. Grind, weld any holes and smooth out the existing transom...don't cut it out. Don't remove the drain!!! You should be able to weld a new sheet of 1/4" aluminum right over it like I did. I will post pics of the finished transom hopefully today, I hope it gives you some ideas.

The end result will be a transom that is as/more solid as anything out there right now. Let me know if you need any additional information but Ouachitas are great boats....if you update them they can last another 40 years no sweat.


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Jun 15, 2015)

OK, finally finished with the transom, have prepped the aluminum for priming. I have one closeup for those interested--note I have installed one more 1/4" plate inside where the motor will go. Used a stainless piano hinge mounted forward for the diamond plate seat hatch...it turned out really well. Lastly, I am fabricating a custom bow-mount for a trolling motor with some scrap...that will be next. Then, some custom grab handles for the gunwales up front.... 8) 

Getting ready for priming/painting this week, ready to give my orbital sander a workout!!!!!


----------



## Gators5220 (Jun 15, 2015)

Man that's nice metal framing you've done there bud, are those bolts stainless steel or zinc plated? I only ask because I made the mistake of using zinc plated, then I used my boat in salt water, so now before long I will have to redo my transom bolts.


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 15, 2015)

awesome restoration so far. man, i wish i could weld.... lol


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Jun 16, 2015)

Gators5220 said:


> Man that's nice metal framing you've done there bud, are those bolts stainless steel or zinc plated? I only ask because I made the mistake of using zinc plated, then I used my boat in salt water, so now before long I will have to redo my transom bolts.



Thanks, I took measurements and used a plasma cutter so it was really, really precise.....those bolts are stainless with stainless nylon locking nuts, and I used nylon washers where there was contact with the aluminum coated with a marine silicone sealant to prevent direct contact with the aluminum "just in case" I go into brackish water, a definite possibility in my area.


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Jun 16, 2015)

Jake11 said:


> awesome restoration so far. man, i wish i could weld.... lol



Thanks, I appreciate the compliments....


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Jun 16, 2015)

OK, closeup of the new diamond-plate hatch and hinge system....stainless steel locking nuts all coated in marine silicone....the start of the new trolling motor mount which will be welded onto the bow....and me driving away from the welding shop to my shed where painting will commence....


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Boat primered and first coat of green going on....decided to go with a Max-4 camo stencil. Paint is not my friend. Also, the swirls on the front casting deck aren't problems with the paint, it's actually a non-slip surface (in case anyone was wondering).

Hope to have the entire boat finished by the end of the weekend, more pics to follow of the finished product....


----------



## GrumpySmiles (Jun 20, 2015)

Looking good! You've really brought her back to life.


----------



## derekdiruz (Jun 20, 2015)

It always amazes me that a paint of coat will make a boat look 100x better. Great job thus far too, I love it! I like the idea of cutting the bow out and welding a new one on. Did you match the gauge of the aluminum when you did that? I'd like to cut my transom from my boat and do that.


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Jun 22, 2015)

Derek,

I basically cut the old bow out and took measurements. Then I cut out an entirely new bow using a plasma cutter from 1/4" aluminum sheet and welded it into place. Next, I welded an angle over the top for reinforcement at the same level as the original gunwales. Under the bow deck I welded in an aluminum sub-structure that also reinforced the bow. It's pretty solid, to say the least. Last, I welded the original handle back on. I think it turned out really well, and it's certainly more solid than the original bow. As I hunt in swamps with a lot of stumps, I have a little peace of mind if I hit one.


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Jun 22, 2015)

GrumpySmiles said:


> Looking good! You've really brought her back to life.



Thanks, I'm about to post pics as I FINALLY got her completed yesterday.


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Jun 22, 2015)

SHE'S DONE!!!!!!!!!

OK, decals on (I really like the reproduction Ouachita decals, they look great), paint on, motor on, ready to rock and roll....took her out on the river yesterday and she ran like a CHAMP! She far exceeds my expectations and handles really well...though it was a very calm, glassy day. I will be installing a bilge pump, but that will come later with an LED light bar, etc. Right now, time to enjoy.

The trailer looks rough, but it functions. New tires going on today. Trailer restoration will be my next project after duck season.

All in all not too bad, though it took longer than expected due to a very busy work schedule. One thing is for sure, if I find another Ouachita jon boat, I'm going to buy it and fix it up to re-sell...I've got these things figured out and I'm very impressed by the build quality. If anything, they appear to be "over-built".


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Jun 22, 2015)

And two more....the last one for your viewing pleasure...I took her out to the mouth of the river and took this shot that I hope you will all enjoy....


----------



## TxPhishKiller (Aug 13, 2015)

Glad you found your decals. I wanted to reply earlier, but had to wait for forum membership approval...
I also go my decals from https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Pair-of-Ouachita-Style-2-12-Long-Reproduction-Boat-Hull-Logo-Decals-/111288773630?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368

They look great on my boat. Can't post a photo because I have no server to host the photos...


----------



## ADIBOO (Aug 13, 2015)

Boat looks good! I'll have to start a build thread with mine. I got a 72 ouachita 1448.


----------

